# Mobile router



## eal (Mar 26, 2013)

I am looking for a compact travel router for two purposes - to connect wireless devices when a condo or hotel room only has ethernet cable (e.g. Starr Pass Golf Suites), and to connect multiple wireless devices when a condo charges a daily wireless connection fee for each device (e.g. Scottsdale Camelback Resort).

I have read up online but I find the reviews confusing, and I can't figure out which travel routers can do both the functions that I need.

So does anyone have some advice for me?

TIA


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 26, 2013)

Look for a bridge or a gaming adapter....


----------



## ronparise (Mar 26, 2013)

Im no tech guy, but I wanted the same thing

On Sunday I finally dragged myself into the 21st century and bought an I-Phone  and changed my service to Verizon...I also bought an I Pad,. Instead of buying the IPad with g4 capibility I bought the wireless only model and added a Verizon  mobile hot spot to the list of what I bought.. This thing is about 4 inchs square and wafer thin and battery powered. They say I can connect up to 10 devices with it  I dont know how long the charge will last, and Ive only played with this at home...but I have I hopes it will work well


 My intended use is the same as yours; I want a connection I can count on and the ability to connect more than 2 devices.... Last year there were 5 of us in a 3 bedroom at Wyndhams Grand Desert. each with at least one device, we all work from home and take our business with us when we travel, and because of the lousy connection we were all essentially out of business for a week.....I dont think that will happen again


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2013)

Most any router should be able to connect via ethernet cable then provide multiple wi-fi connections. It shouldn't have to be a 'Mobile' router. Of course that won't help with when no wired connection is provided. Like 'splitting' one hotel/resort's wi-fi to serve several devices. I guess that's the 'bridge' finction.

We use DW's Samsung Windows 7.5 Phone to connect up to 5 wi-fi devices while we travel. Works fine even in the car going down the highway. We use it when hotel/resorts charge for wi-fi, or when we RV travel and the RV park's wi-fi is non-existant or too weak to be useful. We've never come close to the 5 GB monthly allowance from AT&T.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 26, 2013)

This is the one I use at various resorts. Works great!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VYEYE0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## artringwald (Mar 26, 2013)

You can use any wireless router. The travel routers are just smaller and lighter. We borrowed this one from my son and it also worked great:

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DAP-1350-Wireless-N-Pocket-Router/dp/B003Q9AZHU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_6


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 26, 2013)

artringwald said:


> You can use any wireless router. The travel routers are just smaller and lighter.


Not sure if that is accurate.  In addition to a general wireless router, the OP is specifically looking for a wireless router that can also share a single wireless connection to multiple devices (so not to exceed the number of connections per room/account provided by the hotel).  I could be wrong, but I don't think all routers have that capability.

I purchased a travel wireless router last year that did advertise the sharing feature (aka "wireless bridge" feature).  It is the Sapido RB-1602.  What I really like about this router is that it is very small (great for travel), and it also has a pass-through RJ-45 connector -- that is useful when going to my inlaws who have high-speed internet on only one computer, but no router.  I can just connect this router inline between their cable modem and their computer, then we have wireless for our devices while we are visiting.  No reconfiguration of their computer is necessary.

I bought it from NewEgg, but they no longer have it in stock.  I found it here at B&H Photo if you want to take a look at it.  The only caveat is that I have not used it in the wireless bridge mode yet, so I can't comment on how that works.

Kurt


----------



## ronparise (Mar 26, 2013)

deleted..misread the op's post


----------



## persia (Mar 26, 2013)

To go the reverse that is a single wireless connection to multiple ethernet devices you need an ethernet bridge such as http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-WNCE2001-Universal-Internet-Adapter/dp/B007CO5DZ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364337139&sr=8-1&keywords=ethernet+bridge


----------



## HiDef (Mar 26, 2013)

I just had the same issue ans purchased tge D-Link 505 and have used it twice.  It is awesome and easy to use.  It creates a hotspot, repeater or acts as a router.  And you can attach storage to it with the usb port.  

Buy it, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## eal (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I just bought a D-Link SharePoint Mobile Companion, the latest version of the 505.  I'll post again when it arrives and I get it set up.


----------



## bullfrogco (Mar 29, 2013)

I know the OP already purchased, but I wanted to chime in with what I use ... it may be helpful to others ...

I have the ASUS (EA-N66) ... http://www.amazon.com/EA-N66-Ultra-Fast-Wireless-Repeater-High-Power/dp/B007ZT23ZE

What I like about it is that I can:

1. Use it to either re-broadcast from a LAN cable, or wireless signal.
2. Use it to create my own network ... so I set it up, connect it to the network where I'm at, and use that juice to power my own network (which I keep secure and hidden from the rest of the world).

I know it's not a "travel" router, but it's small and gets the job done. It was a little quirky to set up, but once I figured it out, I'm a fan.

Let us know how the D-Link you bought works out? I'm sure mine will go out at some point and will have to be replaced.


----------



## Elan (Mar 29, 2013)

I have the D-link Shareport mobile router (DIR-506L). Very cool device. Along with the normal router/repeater functions cited, it also has a port for a flash drive. So before a road trip, I can rip a bunch of DVD's,  put them on a cheap flash drive, and each of my 3 kids can watch a different movie (simultaneously) streamed from the router via it's own network. Only downside is that there's no native app for the Kindle Fire.


----------



## eal (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks bullfrogco,
I have an Asus laptop that I just love, and looked seriously at the Asus EA-N66. If I'm not happy with the D-link it is good to have an alternative product.


----------



## litebrite (Mar 30, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> This is the one I use at various resorts. Works great!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VYEYE0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I use this on my trips as well. Gets the job done.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 26, 2013)

Just ordered this travel router. They call it a nano router since it is so small. Will find out how well it works as an Access Point next month at the Aruba Surf Club and Westin Lagunamar.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 26, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Im no tech guy, but I wanted the same thing
> 
> On Sunday I finally dragged myself into the 21st century and bought an I-Phone  and changed my service to Verizon...I also bought an I Pad,. Instead of buying the IPad with g4 capibility I bought the wireless only model and added a Verizon  mobile hot spot to the list of what I bought.. This thing is about 4 inchs square and wafer thin and battery powered. They say I can connect up to 10 devices with it  I dont know how long the charge will last, and Ive only played with this at home...but I have I hopes it will work well
> 
> ...



Why get another item to transport, charge & pay service on? All Android phones can be a hot spot & work well. No separate hot spot required,


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 27, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Why get another item to transport, charge & pay service on? All Android phones can be a hot spot & work well. No separate hot spot required,



Your point? iPhones can do the same. It doesn't mean it's always the best solution, as the previous post clearly intended.


----------



## eal (Apr 27, 2013)

My phone is practically useless when I am travelling in the states because of the high cost of roaming charges.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Why get another item to transport, charge & pay service on? All Android phones can be a hot spot & work well. No separate hot spot required,



Neither works well internationally and definitely doesn't work for those without smart phones and not in the 21st century...


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Why get another item to transport, charge & pay service on? *All Android phones can be a hot spot & work well*. No separate hot spot required,



I LOVE blanket generalizations. Even pay-as-you-go Android phones? If this is the case, that would make a Go-Fone, Tracfone or similar a heckuva deal.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Apr 27, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I LOVE blanket generalizations. Even pay-as-you-go Android phones? If this is the case, that would make a Go-Fone, Tracfone or similar a heckuva deal.
> 
> Jim



  I don't know about _all_, but my $200 unsubsidized pay-as-you-go Android phone works as a hot spot.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2013)

Elan said:


> I don't know about _all_, but my $200 unsubsidized pay-as-you-go Android phone works as a hot spot.



I think they work as a hot spot, but they may not be the most cost effective.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I LOVE blanket generalizations. Even pay-as-you-go Android phones? If this is the case, that would make a Go-Fone, Tracfone or similar a heckuva deal.
> 
> Jim



The phones have the feature - the carrier may or may not. Pick wisely for your use.


----------



## Elan (Apr 27, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I think they work as a hot spot, but they may not be the most cost effective.



  Agreed.  Not taking sides here, as I posted above that I also have a travel router -- just pointing out that some very inexpensive PAYG Android phones do indeed support hot spot capability.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2013)

For those who own a travel router:  How does it work if the resort has a daily login password or firewall to access their Internet?  I bought one a couple years ago similar to the one Dioxide posted in reply #16, and tried using it one time.  I may have been overthinking it, but I couldn't get it to connect. I had other options, so never used it.  Is there a simple trick to things?

Dave


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 27, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> For those who own a travel router:  How does it work if the resort has a daily login password or firewall to access their Internet?  I bought one a couple years ago similar to the one Dioxide posted in reply #16, and tried using it one time.  I may have been overthinking it, but I couldn't get it to connect. I had other options, so never used it.  Is there a simple trick to things?
> 
> Dave



Most portable routers don't work with WiFi - they create a WiFi signal for a wired unit. They do not "repeat" or create a new WiFi network from an existing WiFi signal.  Make sense? 

If the resort uses a wired connection then instead of connecting a laptop you can connect the router & then use the signal it creates to use the network with a WiFi computer / phone / tablet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2013)

The travel router I ordered also functions as an access point. So you don't set it up as a DNS server. It is merely an access point that you plug in to the wired network at the resort. So you enter the login information on your wireless device when accessing the internet.

It has other settings also, but I don't plan to use any of them except the access point.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2013)

John and Dioxide:  Thanks.  I knew I was probably overthinking it.  Now I can't wait to go on vacation so I can try it again.  

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> John and Dioxide:  Thanks.  I knew I was probably overthinking it.  Now I can't wait to go on vacation so I can try it again.
> 
> Dave



You should try it out at home if you can before you travel. Then you will know that it works and will have a little more experience using it before you travel with it. That is what I plan to do with our router/AP when it arrives.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a Macbook, and we are traveling to Bonnet Creek soon.  I understand that the wifi is poor, but they have cable internet on the phone, as well.

What do I need to buy that will work with my Macbook?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I have a Macbook, and we are traveling to Bonnet Creek soon.  I understand that the wifi is poor, but they have cable wifi as well.
> 
> What do I need to buy that will work with my Macbook?



Take a look at what I provided a link two in post #16.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I have a Macbook, and we are traveling to Bonnet Creek soon.  I understand that the wifi is poor, but they have cable wifi as well.
> 
> What do I need to buy that will work with my Macbook?



Any will work, but easiest is likely an Apple Express (buy one of the refurb older models, which I think are still available, as they plug directly into a wall power and are super easy to travel with). I think they're ~$69 from Apple. You will find lots that are less expensive, and usually for good reason.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2013)

Is this it?  http://store.apple.com/us/product/F...express-base-station-with-80211n-and-airtunes


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You should try it out at home if you can before you travel. Then you will know that it works and will have a little more experience using it before you travel with it. That is what I plan to do with our router/AP when it arrives.



Good idea.  I have a home network I can mess with ahead of time.  

Dave


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 27, 2013)

Another place I can recommend is http://3gstore.com

They have a lot of support and a wide range of portable solutions for a number of needs.   Not that you would use this for timeshare travel, but bought a Pepwave BR1 for an industrial setting where we are using a wired connection and a cellular connection prioritizing the cell as the primary connection and the wired port as a backup.  This router actually houses the SIM card and is working well, but is a pricy device for consumer use.

As i say they do have a wide range of product and price points.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 28, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Is this it?  http://store.apple.com/us/product/F...express-base-station-with-80211n-and-airtunes



Yup.......


----------



## Blues (Apr 30, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Most portable routers don't work with WiFi - they create a WiFi signal for a wired unit. They do not "repeat" or create a new WiFi network from an existing WiFi signal.  Make sense?



That feature is called "WiFi as WAN", and while many routers don't have it, it's getting built into more modern routers.

What is WiFi as WAN?

I know that the latest generation of routers from CradlePoint and Pepwave both have it.  They're both sold at http://3gStore.com , an online resource I recommend.  Disclaimer - I've bought most of my home 3G/4G equipment from them over the last 10 years.  My current home router is a CradlePoint MBR95, which has the feature (though I don't use that feature).

-Bob


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2013)

Blues said:


> That feature is called "WiFi as WAN", and while many routers don't have it, it's getting built into more modern routers.
> 
> What is WiFi as WAN?
> 
> ...



It's really just two wireless systems in one unit, but this site has a decent explanation. It's a good idea for those who travel to locations where you know there is no wired connection available and you want your own router.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's the one I use: http://bit.ly/zunictr

It's great because:

1) It can connect to either a wired or wireless network.  (WISP is the keyword you're looking for if you want something that connects to a wireless network, yet creates it's own wireless network.)
2) It creates a wireless network, plus it has one wired LAN port.  I use the wired port to hook up a MagicJackPlus when we travel.
3) It also has two USB outlets, which is convenient for recharging phones and other devices without needing more plug-ins and bases.
4) Instead of having to set up every device at every location you go to, you just set them up to work with your travel WiFi network, and once you set up the router and go through any initial connection settings, everything works.

The only negative (and it's a fairly big one) is that the initial configuration at a location MUST be done through a wired LAN connection.  In other words, I have to plug my laptop into it in order to setup which wireless network it connects to.  I can't connect to it wirelessly (like using an iPhone) until AFTER it's configured.

My typical electronics setup when we travel is this router, a Sprint Aircard & router that we use if it has a better connection than the timeshare/hotel, a MagicJack Plus, a wireless phone (that we hook up through the MJP), and our Roku.  A few minutes of setup and we have all the electronics conveniences of home (WiFi, cordless phone, Netflix, etc.).

The one thing I would like to add into the mix at some point is a router-based VPN.


----------



## eal (Sep 8, 2013)

*It works!*

Well, here I am at Riverpointe Napa Valley, a resort that has many many hotspots around the property, all of which give weak signals. After a day of nonsense I plugged in my Dlink DIR 505 and connected with a nice strong signal to two iphones, an ipad mini and a Nook hd+, as well as my Asus laptop (yes I know, two of us and 5 devices - ridiculous!)

Set up was a snap with the QRS Mobile app for the Apple devices and the Android-based tablet, and a little trickier with the laptop but I have a super-strong signal. The wifi is still slow, nothing to be done about that, but the connection is strong, no more disappearing acts. 

Riverpointe has a login screen but no password, so I wonder if it will be quite as easy connecting to a system that requires a password, but so far so good.


----------

